# 2011 Trek Madone 5 series vs 6 series comparison (weight)??



## kiwidj (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has any comparison weight figures for the difference between the 2011 5 series and 6 series Trek Madone range?

I'm currently trying to decide between getting a 2011 Madone 5.5 (Force) or a 2011 6.7 SSL (Dura-Ace), from what I've been told the frames use an identical design except the 5 series uses a slightly different carbon (I'm guessing heavier) and is produced in China / Asia.. the difference in sticker price is about $3k so which could be spent on a lot of other upgrades (wheels / groupset etc..)

Ideally I'd like to know the weight difference between the framesets (since I'll be replacing most of the groupset on the 5.5 if I go down that path...)

The other difference I can see is the 5 series uses a fork with an Alloy steerer whereas the 6 series uses a full carbon fork, not sure what the weight difference is here either? I know a lot of bike companies use this trick on their lower end bikes to save cost but it usually adds 100 grams or so to the weight of the bike..

I've pretty much ruled out the other 5 series bikes given that I don't like the paint schemes (obviously that isn't a concern for 6 series since I can do Project One), if I get the 5.5 then I'd probably replace the groupset with SRAM Red.. 

Thanks!


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

How about visiting you local Trek dealer and putting your hands on them and use the shop scale to find out? 

That is the best way.


----------



## kiwidj (Jun 14, 2008)

unfortunately I'm not aware of any LBD's in my area which would have both (or even either) in stock.. 

having said that a friend has a 5.5 on the way so I will be able to check that out once it arrives.. it's finding a 6 series to compare it to is going to be the hard bit I think...


----------



## roscoe (Mar 9, 2010)

if you can't put your hands on one to look at, I'm not sure how you'd justify dropping so much cash on one

there are plenty of good options out there, I'd focus on the ones I could put my hands on


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

If you haven't seen this comparison, check it out: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/compare/#/madone55,madone67ssl,empty

The geometry is the same between the 5 and 6, but the 6.7 and 6.9 SSL frames are made of very different carbon than the 5 series. It's a defense grade "HexSL" carbon and reportedly about 100 grams lighter than the lower 6 series, not to mention the 5 series. Weight aside, the 6.7 will be quite a different ride from the 5. 

Here's a good review and comparison also: http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/2011-trek-madone-69-ssl-first-look-26844


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Oh yea, don't be surprised by a response from one of the forum's ironic hipsters. The hipster will say something along the lines of "I hear Trek bikes are good." They entertain themselves.


----------



## kiwidj (Jun 14, 2008)

roscoe, sorry I should have mentioned that I do have the dealer arranging me a test bike to take for a few days, I'm not sure if it'll be a 5 or 6 series at this point though.. agree totally that I'm not about to drop that kind of cash on something I haven't ridden.. 

ghost, thanks for the link, have read that review already and it is pretty thorough but (unless I'm missing it..?) I can't see anything that compares the weight of the 2011 5 series to the 2011 6 series, it does say the new 6 series ssl (6.7 / 6.9) is 100grams lighter and the new 5 series is 150 grams lighter than the 2010 5 series.. that's not much help unless you know the weights of both the 2010 models unfortunately.. 

I did hear that when Trek first started getting frames made overseas to the same spec the (pre-production/test) frames were failing all the tests, now they have setup a facility over 'there' to improve the quality of production, one can only assume they have had to use more (lower grade) carbon to pass the testing required.. I'm *guessing* if the 6 series SSL is about 850-900g then the 5 series is probably going to be between 1100-1300g.. 

might have to go track down a dealer which has them both in stock.. (around Melbourne, Aust.??)


----------



## jimmythekidd (Nov 13, 2009)

Well the new SSL frame should be about 150 grams lighter than the 5 series frame then add in the weight difference between alloy and carbon steerers.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

What? the 5 Series is now made in Taiwan as well? That's pretty pathetic of Trek going with a lower level, less expensive TCT frame over the previous OCLV carbon used on the 5.5, while increasing the sticker price. I remember when they did that with the Trek 5000 back in '07. I guess Lance wanted another raise..............


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

terbennett said:


> What? the 5 Series is now made in Taiwan as well? That's pretty pathetic of Trek going with a lower level, less expensive TCT frame over the previous OCLV carbon used on the 5.5, while increasing the sticker price. I remember when they did that with the Trek 5000 back in '07. I guess Lance wanted another raise..............


Sorry.....the 2011 5.2 is about $500 LESS than the 2010. Granted, the wheels have been down-specced to Race from Race Lite, but that would only account for $100. The rest of the spec is the same - full Ultegra. Same for the Sram Force specced 5.5.


----------



## kiwidj (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah here is Aus the price has dropped across the entire model range for 2011.. hence why I'm considering purchasing one!


----------



## Thue (Jan 13, 2011)

I really dont see why you would think that it is pathetic by Trek to make their bikes in Taiwan. Taiwan has the biggest concentration of bicycle factories in the world, and they are good at what they do. 
Trek has the technology.
Taiwan produces the bike.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I was talking to the Trek rep at the LBS the other day. He says the recent approx. $6-700 price drop in the 5.x series is because they can make the frames in Taiwan now. He claimed the quality and the surface finish is the same, as Trek just shipped the molds over and trained the employees there on them. Supposedly he said, if you cut the frame in half crossways it looks just a little bit rattier on the inside, but the structure and the surface are identical to the U.S. made ones.


----------



## kiwidj (Jun 14, 2008)

fyi - I ended up buying the 5.2 and swapped the groupset out with full SRAM red & the carbon matrix Dura Ace wheels - plus a few other goodies (cinelli carbon bars, prologo saddle etc).

Have to say I'm amazed everytime I ride it about just how smooth the bike rides compared to my last bike (09 Felt F3SL also with Red), can't speak highly enough of it.. it's awesome!

Unfortunately I didn't get the chance to weight the frame during the build or since but it 'feels' comfortably under 7kg for a 58cm incl pedals.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd bet the alloy steerer fork is ~100 -200 gms heavier than the full carbon.

I'll bet either bike is excellent, and if you're so inclined, neither frameset, in itself, would keep you from getting all weight weenie on it. (not being facetious, it's fun being a ww).


----------



## trekindo (Jan 20, 2011)

Just finished building Trek 5.5 frame with Sram Red/Yellow groupset & the canibalised Mavic Elite and BBBfibrewing bars from my old Giant TCR2 and it weighs in at 7.88kgs if that is any help to you.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

My 60 cm 2011 Madone 5.2 weighed in at 16.75 pounds including wheels, tires and pedals.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea, I am going to be that guy...

Why a Trek Madone? its not really different from any other good Carbon frame. it just has BB90. 

And whats with the weight thing? I ride a 22 pound Felt F95 with stock wheels and I keep pace with my smaller friend on a Cannondale CAAD10 with 105, hell I even lead most the time(his bike is 18 pounds and sometimes 16.8 with fancy wheels)

I am not saying the Madone is not a bad bike but its nothing special to be perfectly honest...

Also with the components, its cool you want top of the line stuff but honestly, unless you are racing at near pro level, it does not matter... I am rocking tiagra and sora with micro shift...

I just want you to have the best bike that fits you best. All bikes are made overseas now a days so if you want a made in the USA, get a custom bike made...

I know I am sounding like a jerk but its the truth. widen your views to other brands other then Trek... There are SO many: Cannondale, Felt, Specialized, Giant, LOOK, Salsa, Surly, Van Dessel, Marin, Jamis, Hunter(custom steel),Cervelo, Colnago, and many many MORE.

I'm done ranting... Trek makes a good bike, but a lot of others make good bikes too, if not better ones

I hope you find the bike of your dreams soon!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

thebikingcello: You are sounding more like a troll than a jerk. You could say the same about every other brand you mentioned--they all sell models that cost more and have nicer parts than the crap you own. None of them are going to make you a pro racer. 

Find a different thread to troll--OP already bought his bike and is probably enjoying his lightweight and high quality bike, regardless of whether it magically made him a pro racer.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

trekindo said:


> Just finished building Trek 5.5 frame with Sram Red/Yellow groupset & the canibalised Mavic Elite and BBBfibrewing bars from my old Giant TCR2 and it weighs in at 7.88kgs if that is any help to you.


Really? That seems heavy--what tires, pedals and seat do you have?


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Cello made a very important point...there are a lot of good bikes out there. 

Still, velonews just did a great test this past april of some similar bikes....synapse, infinito, roubaix, and one other....looking at comfort, stiffness, and weight. they had some objective data and a minor component of opinion. the Roubaix "won", but all were good. The madone, Giant Defy, and Cervelo RS were not in the test.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

OP: I would definitely ride both. I have a 2011 4 series frame/fork with Sram Force & RXL wheels. With pedals & cages ir comes in at 17.4 lbs. A 5 series will be lighter. From talking to people at a LBS & a Trek store, the 5 & 6 series frames have very different feels. The 6SSL also feels different from the standard 6. Many people will find the higher-end frames to be too stiff, and not forgiving enough.

_Whatever you do, test ride the different bikes_. You're in for ~$5000 it seems, so a test ride is a must.

From what I have read, the 2012 5 series OCLV frames are the same as 2011 TCT (Trek took a lot of heat for labeling frames with TCT. My 2004 1200SL has on OCLV fork, but I'll bet that it's not as good as a 2011 TCT). The 2012 fork is all new, and different from the 2011.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

So why are we posting to a thread that's over a year old? If the OP hasn't bought a bike by now, I don't think replying would help any.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Peanya said:


> So why are we posting to a thread that's over a year old? If the OP hasn't bought a bike by now, I don't think replying would help any.



+1......I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Ha ha.. Peanya made me laugh!


----------

